# My summary for 2018



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A HEALTHY NEW YEAR!​
My fishing season started February 25th., and ended October 27th..I had hoped to get a lot of catfishing out of my boat on the Ohio River this season. The river was up & down with fast current all this year.<BR>
My first trip in my boat did not happen till June 22nd., the river was running very hard. Had a large tree come down on our anchor rope and snapped the anchor rope, ended that trip.

July my grandson and I were fishing with a catfish pro in his boat. Noah had a good day3 catfish 7 Hybrid striped Bass. I caught a 4 3/4pound channel cat. The day was cut short due a thunder storm moving right up the river.

I did try my luck at my when the river was messed up. My grandson did catch some catfish and a couple of L. M. Bass. Me I had one nice catfish; it ran me into a snag, I had to beak the line!

Best catfishing I had was a pond my friend had access to for fishing. I did catch a number of channel cats and even L.M. Bass and a Hybrid Bass.

I fished with my brother a number of times from a dock on the river. He did catch some cats and a perch, but I was skunked every trip. His health finally gave out this fall. He will be watching from heaven for rest of my fishing trips.

So this has been a* LOUSY* fishing year for me! I caught only 1 catfish in my boat all year. Not sure how many years I can handle fishing from the boat in the future. If the reward for effort stays as bad as the last few years then I will become a bank fisherman.

http://amazon.com/author/norbertwormald

​


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

Nl, so sorry you lost your brother and fishing partner! Try to enjoy your time on the water, the beautiful nature and especially time with that grandson! It's not really about the fish, they do make it more fun though! Relax this winter and best wishes for next summer!


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

Yep,, not the best of years for me either,, between real life and the up and down water I did not get out anywhere near as much as I would have liked and only landed one worth speaking of, a 41 inch Muskie (my new PB) out of the little river near my house.

I have to say that I did enjoy that one as I was not down there to Muskie fish and my gear was undersized for the job. -15lb mono, Daiwa 1600C, 5'10' M Ugly stick - I wasn't getting any response to my bottom Cat sets and had been watching my Muskie addicted neighbor throw his big ol lures around with not but half hearted strikes. 
I got the idea that maybe Mr and Mrs Muskie might be wanting smaller lures and I just happened to have a 3 inch shad swimbait that did the trick about a dozen casts later.
Don't be afraid to go small.

Speaking of small,, a small boat, a small Channel Cat, a chilly foggy 2018 morning on the Mighty O,, I think we might have been the only boat moving in that pea soup. I know the Towboats were beached.

View attachment 285971


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Yeah, it was a terrible year on the river, too much fluctuation. This is one of the worst years I have had on the river in my life. Seemed like when the river was fishable, it was too hot or I had to work. When I had time to fish, the water was either unfishable or they were calling for severe thunderstorms. Even my wading trips in local creeks were pretty poor this year. All I can hope for is a dryer, more seasonal 2019


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

BuckeyeFishinNut said:


> Yeah, it was a terrible year on the river, too much fluctuation. This is one of the worst years I have had on the river in my life. Seemed like when the river was fishable, it was too hot or I had to work. When I had time to fish, the water was either unfishable or they were calling for severe thunderstorms. Even my wading trips in local creeks were pretty poor this year. All I can hope for is a dryer, more seasonal 2019


I think that here in WV we were some 20 inches of rain over average and more on the way this week. 
All the local water is blown out right now and I am becoming worried about fishing on the first.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Pooka said:


> I think that here in WV we were some 20 inches of rain over average and more on the way this week.
> All the local water is blown out right now and I am becoming worried about fishing on the first.


I am pretty sure, they said this was the wettest year on record for our area. Now there is another inch of rain supposed to come between Thursday night and Saturday morning. I certainly had to get creative with some of my fishing tactics this year, in order to actually get out and fish.


----------



## pitdweller (Sep 16, 2004)

WET


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

pitdweller said:


> WET


My summary....Went fishin, caught fish someday's, someday's didn't, still alive, good year


----------

